# My New Coyote Mount



## Double S

Good looking mount. Congrats.


----------



## Stevem63

very nice :star:


----------



## bsk72512

That is a very good mount, Eye work is awesome:thumbs_up. What was the cost if you do not mind posting.


----------



## Chris888

The mount was done by True-Life Taxidermy/Safari Specialists in Middletown, NY. The price was not a bargain at $950 and they threw the wood base in, which was supposed to be extra. In my area that's not much more than the others that I'd consider. I saw their work in person when I went up there and was very happy, plus I had a year to pay it off. The results more than met my expectations.


----------



## tackscall

That's the best coyote mount I've ever seen! Awesome! Usually foxes and coyote mounts have goofy looks on their faces


----------



## Bowman16

looks really good.


----------



## hstubblefield

tackscall said:


> That's the best coyote mount I've ever seen! Awesome! Usually foxes and coyote mounts have goofy looks on their faces


yeah you should see are fox that is a very good mount


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

That looks really good, i would love to get one mounted, i have to shoot one first, lol.


----------



## sva9843

Great looking mount. Congrats on a fine coyote!


----------



## camotoe

Nice looking yote...thanks for sharing.


----------



## John-in-VA

Geat looking mount:thumbs_up


----------



## PAstringking

thats a great yote mount


----------



## rcmjr

I like it:thumb:


----------



## arrow flinger

That looks too real...I don't think your dog will ever get used to it!:dog1:


----------



## Chris888

> That looks too real...I don't think your dog will ever get used to it!


I don't think I will. I woke up the other day and saw it in the corner of my eye and I got startled for a second, and again today I turned around to it and had to do a double take. It's surreal having a full mounted animal in the house. Thanks for the comments all. Hopefully I can add to it and build a nice collection.


----------



## nerdalert

:smile:That's a great looking mount. I bet it takes awhile for the dog to get used to it.


----------



## JeffreySlayR

*Wow, looks like money well spent. Not to forget your hard work in just being able to "knock it down". High five to ya.*


----------



## tn_huntress

Nice mount!


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM

That's a really good looking mount, I need to get me a yote mount!


----------



## mackem

Beautiful,keep it out of dog-snout reach,doesnt bear thinking about that it could get damaged or chewed by an inquisitive/aggressive canine :mg: Happy new year :darkbeer:


----------



## DHUNTER

If anyone is in Middletown NY you must stop in and see Bob Vitro's studio Owner of True-life taxidermy. All mounts like alive. I have seen lions, water buffalo, hyenas, white wolf, to mention a few, all full mounts. Most would not fit through my doors.


----------



## huntingez

very life like


----------



## ddement

very nice!


----------



## redneckarcher29

Thats awesome, How much did that cost?


----------



## heavyDARTS

thats a beauty!


----------



## 220swifty

I see alot of coyotes, and aparently so has your taxidermist. That is some fine looking work.


----------



## wantinadarton

Looks very nice!


----------



## jdduffy

that is NICE! it looks so nice I'm waiting for it to move.that's just what I'm after for my man room.


----------



## Komato

Sweet mount


----------



## sawtoothscream

looks great. i want one so bad.


----------



## 1denogean

Ive kille 8 bobcats and never mounted any of them my next is going to be a full mount like this. top quality


----------



## sawyercu

nice one:star:


----------



## gobblercrazy

Nice mount!:thumb:


----------



## cbhorns

thats a nice looking coyote mount for sure!


----------



## IrishnId

Best coyote mount I've ever seen. They usually look surprised or droopy in the face.


----------



## hardwoodhitman

very sharp. my wife would crap if i brought that in the house and my dog would never stop whimpering. :thumbs_up to the taxi


----------



## MOdroptine

Great looking mount. :thumbs_up


----------



## josh s.

I have read this thread a couple times now and everytime I come back to it i can't get over how lifelike that mount is......I hope to someday produce the same results. Great mount!


----------



## weld8

That is the best coyote mount I have seen in a long time . Very natural looking. Congrats!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## sharpshooter359

excellent mount. well worth the money. should get a glass dispay case for it.:thumbs_up:77:


----------



## young_bull44

that is a beautiful mount. too bad I won't ever be able to have one like it. my better half doesn't mind the deer but she wouldn't like that at all :thumbs_do


----------



## Chris888

Thanks for the compliments all.


> too bad I won't ever be able to have one like it. my better half doesn't mind the deer but she wouldn't like that at all


My fiancee didn't like it very much (especially being full body), but got use to it pretty quickly...don't give up.:wink:


----------



## Reflexman

nice mount :thumbs_up


----------



## X-force09

Looks great! I am trying to get into taxidermy, so i am hoping to do a head mount of a coyote this year. I have already done a squirrel, so i am hoping to get a guy from down the road give me some pointers on it.


----------



## bf1083

great looking mount. It was worth the wait


----------



## Wimpy

Nice looking!


----------



## Pizonarcher

*Excellent*

Some may think to much money but if you going to spend money on a mount that you will have a lifetime may as well get a top notch job. I have been doing taxidermy for the past 20 + years off & on & THAT IS A GREAT LOOKING MOUNT. I try to stay away from them because I work out of my basement & boy they can smell pretty bad, but looking at that mount I may do one this year. Been hunting & lots of them around but just can't call one in (yet). I may go try this evening, just got a nice snow on the ground.

Like someone said get that yote covered up with some glass, with the snow it would be hard to clean after years of normal dust accumulation. You can get the glass cut to size at local glass store & use clear caulking adhesive to hold it together on the inside seams & used some outside corner molding on the out side, real easy to make, I have a rattle snake mounted that I made a case for I used clear stick on molding on the outside that is used for protecting drywall corners & also used it for making the lid. You can get some clear stick on handles also at the glass shop so you can remove the lid.

This glass case will also help just in case your dog gets any ideas.:mg:


----------



## bigcountry24

Thats cool


----------



## awoodsrat

Nice mount!!


----------



## krieger

Very, very nice !! Like others on here, I have seen some crappy coyote mounts....even by good taxidermist.....that is one of the best I've seen in 15 years. :thumbs_up


----------



## blktailhunter

Good looking mount


----------



## SouthernOhio#9

Congrats on your first coyote! And great looking mount.


----------



## deerslayer75

*mount*

thats awsome looking!


----------



## Joe(y)

did the taxidermist throw som fake blood down of the trail? great looking mount


----------



## luv2hunt_wt

*Excellent Job*

Perfect eyes. I do Taxidermy work on the side so I really pay attention to details. The eyes are perfect on this mount. Gongrats to your taxidermist.


----------



## 1Badboy

awesome mount , i shot a blonde one this year and am getting it mounted with the arrow going through it would be done by now but had to tell the taxi to take it slow cause thats how the moneys been coming in:sad:


----------



## Cotton6210

Impressive!!


----------



## team_realtree

coyote with a bow! Nice work


----------



## MOvenatic

Great looking mount!


----------



## JerseyJays

sweet mount, enjoy!


----------



## Chris888

> did the taxidermist throw som fake blood down of the trail? great looking mount


There's no blood...those are leaves showing through the snow. She's actually following a trail, as she was the day of the hunt. There are deer tracks in the snow that you can't really see in the picture.

Thanks for all the great comments everyone. I thought about the case idea and it seems that I may have a problem with a custom cover. The tail hangs past the wood base.:mg: I think I may try and find a tall glass display unit with shelving. I'll put the mount on the bottom and some other stuff I haveon the shelves.


----------



## Baz59

man that looks great!


----------



## NY_Bowhunter14

wow! mount looks great! congrats on the kill!


----------



## mdhuntermdhunte

could i see that coyote mount? i am going to get one mounted .looking for ideas


----------

